# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > RPG >  Diablo II

## BiZ111

кто играет? Кто играл? По нету? По Гостю?

 :ac37::girl_cray2:евген:getI7mage::rofl_mini:  :to_become_senile::new_russian::0523::getI7mage:

----------


## Sadist

Играл,так и не прошел ни разу,все кидаю на третьем городе,надоедает это мочилово.А так игра супер,множество скилов.возможностей оружия)

----------


## AKON

Скачал Diablo II - Eastern Sun, небольшая инвертивность цветов в некоторых местах, как исправить знает ктонибудь?

----------

